# Exhaust tip cleaning.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

First time i`ve had twin smokers and they are not in good condition.

I`ve tried a wheel cleaner, tardis and then Autosol and they havent improved much.
I have limited access due to how close they are to the bumper so cant machine polish, not sure what to try next


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Did you try autosol with 0000 grade wire wool? If not then try that, I've bought back some pretty bad tips with that combination.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

ULtra fine wire wool in conjunction with the Autosol and elbow greaseusually does wonders on exhaust that I have detailed cars on and some have been very manky as well.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

BaileyA3 said:


> Did you try autosol with 0000 grade wire wool? If not then try that, I've bought back some pretty bad tips with that combination.


BEAT ME TO IT:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I`ve got some wire wool 0000. should i wet the wool or leave it dry with the Autosol.


----------



## w00044 (May 17, 2009)

You don't need to wet it. I've always found using a washing up sponge (with the green rough side) first gets a lot of crud off then polish up with the wire wool/autosol


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Stainless steel sink cleaner from Asda has always done the job for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

As said above autosol and 0000 wirewool works wonders, I usually finish off with Meguires metal polish on a microfibre!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Just had a go with 0000 and autosol and they have come up pretty good......but not perfect so i`ll have another go tomorrow.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Does the 0000 wire wool damage the chrome finish?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

JB052 said:


> Does the 0000 wire wool damage the chrome finish?


No it's perfectly fine


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> No it's perfectly fine


But prolonged use of it will demises the chrome plate:thumb:


----------



## JonBlack (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm having the same problem.

Bought a 63 plate C63 AMG Saloon last summer.

First owner clearly never polished the tailpipes!

Got them 85% done - but think either heat OR somebody has reversed car and hit the tailpipes against a high curb and its destroyed the chrome plating?!


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

JB052 said:


> Does the 0000 wire wool damage the chrome finish?


Absolutely fine as already mentioned. Just rub a bit of autosol on the wool and rub away. Finish off with a mf cloth. Did mine and came out gleaming after about 29 mins. I know clean the tips every 3 months and takes about 5 mins now.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

then after the hard work seal with Britemax twins,FK1000p or any wheel sealant .
mac


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

If you keep on top of them you'll never need to use anything as harsh as 0000 steel wool which I have found recently can leave fine scratches to the tips. On my own tips I find an old MF and metal polish is all that is needed to bring them up like new. 

On more heavily contaminated tips you really have no choice but to go with 0000 steel wool though for that first initial clean.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, as above, I wouldn't use the 0000 wire wool regularly- just as the initial hit to get them clean, then seal them (even a coat of polish will help) and just clean on a regular basis and maintain...

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Not as shiny as i wanted but look a lot better, stuck some BH DSW on for now.


----------

